# Wardrobe design question - Drawer slides and Inset door



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

if I am building a drawer frame under the drawer, do I need drawer slides? the clearace between the top of the drawer and the bottom of the next frame is 3/8ths. I was thinking that would give it enough tightness not to tip when you pulled it out. I was thinking of putting small metal clasps on the back to keep the user from pulling the drawer all the way out.

also the doors are going to be inlaid….will non-mortise single wrap hinges work for this?


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

As Dave said, you do not need drawer slides, but if you are planning on using this item alot you will wish you had used drawer slides. Heres the parent in me talking now, other than the obvious benefits of operation, if you have any children it prevents them from pulling heavy drawers out and onto themselves.

On a side note, might I suggest making the tall cabinet the depth of the countertop. This serves a few purposes, it keeps you from getting caught on the corner of the top and makes the transition from one cabinet to the next cleaner by avoiding a gap caused by two boxes getting joined together. It also gives a little more visual interest by introducing a break on the front plane.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks for the info guys…rhett the front lip is in line with the bottomoverhang… but I was thinking that it looked kind of awkward. it was just a throw together for a mockup anyway..I have a bunch of stuff I still have to figure out…like if I am really going to try inlay doors, or if I am going to redo it as 3/8 (inlay/overlay)










I was thinking on my way home I may be able to use those hinges that wrap the bottom and actually attach underneath…they could attach to by webframe, then it wont matter whether I keep a narrow faceframe like I have or do a more traditional 2 inch one…


----------

